
IPhone OS 4 Developer Preview brings multitasking and more to the iPhone - niravs
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/04/08/iphone-os-4-developer-preview-brings-multitasking-and-more-to-the-iphone/
======
spudlyo
Nice to finally have bluetooth keyboard support. I could never bring myself to
use my iPhone as an SSH terminal because typing UNIX commands using the
onscreen keyboard drove me crazy. I think landscape 80x24 on the iPhone would
even look pretty decent.

I've always been disappointed in iPhone bluetooth support. When we finally got
A2DP they only implemented a half-assed AVRCP profile so we couldn't skip
tracks with our A2DP headsets. Frustrating. Hopefully version 4.0 of the
iPhone OS finally implements this, but I've yet to see confirmation.

------
Tichy
"Apple is finally bring a bit more organization to the iPhone with folders,
too."

How ironic, when it has just been claimed that Apple killed the file system (a
ka organization with folders).

~~~
DLWormwood
Definitely an unfortunate choice of name, since the mechanic being used for OS
4 isn't based on the file system or the classic desktop metaphor. (It looks
like a cross between the Dashboard widget selector and the Dock's grid views
under Mac OS X.)

In a way, it's a return to how the original Mac handled folders while using
the original MFS. (Folders were an illusion provided by the Finder; the file
system didn't know about them.)

------
ryandvm
Well who knew? The iPhone really _does_ need multitasking.

------
akadien
I just read the Apple docs, and it's not multitasking in the sense that the
world thinks of multitasking. It's more like suspended animation with selected
background tasks or events (playing audio, voip, location events, "I need more
time to finish my work"' and prescheduled events). This is from a first read
of documentation and I haven't coded anything up yet to play.

~~~
hboon
It's under NDA.

~~~
akadien
The information I described was released to the public yesterday. I didn't
describe any of the API or class reference.

------
dminor
Wait, you _couldn't_ set the wallpaper with previous iPhones?

